# Need Some Info, Please



## marius.suiram (Jul 17, 2016)

Need any info about this bike and evaluation. Thank you


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't think the people who might know the answers saw this thread.  You might want to try again here
http://thecabe.com/forum/index/antique-bicycles-pre-1933.8/


----------



## marius.suiram (Jul 18, 2016)

thanks


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm guessing Shelby and just pre-WWII


----------

